# why must there be so many pat VS clint threads?



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

And now we have another one:?


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

We are all very opinionated.. And we are all from different areas, our opinions and views on horse training will always be different. And when you bring so many different people onto an Internet discussion, you will have arguments, and they will not be avoided no matter what. I must say though, it gives my prego butt something to do when the hubby makes me stay in during the day!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Exactly!
When it comes right down to it, no matter who you follow it is all a matter of PERSONAL OPINION. I dont think any are ultimately better than the others. They have their own style of doing things and it's all about who's method works best for certain individuals.
Some, like myself, like the way the Parelli's break things down but i HAVE looked into & studied some of the other trainers, including Clinton, Buck and Stacy to name afew and have indeed taken many things from them all.
They all know what they are doing and no, none of them are prefect.
Everybody percieves things differently. 
There is no need for an argument and in fact, the only people that truly annoy me are the ones that havent actually studied much of either trainer into depth (and by depth i mean actually studied their videos & put time and money into it as you would have to do with any trainer).
In my opinion, you CANNOT judge a person without truly making a honest effort to understand their situation, their motives and their situation.


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

To answer just the question in the title: 
because they are too **** fun. 

Though I don't know why people decide to open a new thread instead of continuing in one that's already active. Maybe it's because the discussion get so quickly tangent-y and it's harder to steer a runaway thread than a new one?

(Personally I have to say I've enjoyed every single one of them and found them useful. Especially the tangent-y & humourous bits. So cheers for that and keep 'em coming!)


(( And to add: argumentativeness in these topics is not an issue, but I'd like to see less of that "I don't like your view point so you must be a bad horse person and it's okay to attack you personally!" mentality. ))


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I like the Rick Gore ones better, thay can be quite funny.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

We are so very fortunate to live in an age where information is literally available at our fingertips. I have found bits and pieces from a variety of trainers very useful. I like some trainer's methods better than others...and some trainers better than others. (Personally, I'd rather listen to Linda Parelli than Pat.) But I think whatever works for you to become a better team with your horse is a good thing. These professionals have been a blessing to many of us who cannot afford to spend the dollars with a trainer in person.
Hopefully we will be wise enough, however, to seek help if we are faced with a dangerous situation that we cannot handle on our own.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder why there are so many NH guru conversations in general.


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

AlexS said:


> I wonder why there are so many NH guru conversations in general.


I would think there are three big reasons: 
1) NH is an arbitrary (marketing) term prominently used by certain number of individuals to describe themselves
2) NH is perceived as something new and each program/trainer revolutionary
3) (relating to the former points) there are less of NH gurus than the "regular" ones. 

If you polled 100 non-NH people and 100 NH people to name their guru or biggest influence, I guess the non-NHers would come up with way longer list than the NHers. Whether this would show unity in school of thought or cult mentality, cannot say...

But it's funny how the trainer discussions seem so dominated by a handful of names. Where's that Podhajsky vs. Carde discussion ?!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm wondering why we have another one now?

Meh gives me something to do when i'm supposed to be working :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The arguments could go on forever with nothing being learned other than the arguments could go on forever.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> The arguments could go on forever with nothing being learned other than the arguments could go on forever.


".. this is the debate that never ends... yes it goes on and on my friends... some people started arguing not know what it was and they will continue arguing just because this is the debate that goes on and on my friends..."


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There are a lot of other trainers out there, public ones, that don't get much mention here. By public ones, I mean ones that market their approach to the masses, either by selling dvd's or posting Youtube videos. (although, with regard to Youtube, the trainer isn't always the one posting the video. Oftentimes it's a client).

I have seen neat stuff by Julie Goodnight, Gorde Seale, Jonathon Field, Harry Whitney, Leslie Desmond, a guy named ---- Winters, u m m m m ..... even our own Ian Mcdonald. and a host of others. (there are many more but can't bring to mind right now)
My own trainer could stand easily amoungst this group. but she does not mass market herself, but chooses to work one on one only. From what I have seen of Clinton Anderson , he has not nearly the finesse of feel that many of these others have. But, he is loud, firm and self-confident, and that's what sells. And, he lays things out in a clear way that makes it easy to follow, as does Pat.

The Dorrance brothers worked as trainers for many years before they made any effort to try and share their knowledge with the "masses". IF they had been younger when the digital age reallly bloomed, I bet there would be more videos of them. But, maybe not, since they could not really impart what they knew unless they worked WITH a person. Showing it on video is a pale shadow of the reality of doing it face to face.

There is simply NO replacement for having someone teach you, face to face, hand to hand. Trainer's videos are helpful , and I think something can be learned from all of them, but nothing can teach the way real person and real experience can.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> There is simply NO replacement for having someone teach you, face to face, hand to hand. Trainer's videos are helpful , and I think something can be learned from all of them, but nothing can teach the way real person and real experience can.


Totally agree!

And also like the other point about disagreeing, but not calling someone a bad horseperson.

I think the Internet also just makes people cranky sometimes. It's hard to read tone, and sometimes the tangents get really confusing and weird (but also funny).


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Side note... Jonathan Fields was a 4 star Parelli instructor. When Parelli changed in 2005 or '06 (I could be wrong on the year) he left and started his own thing. 

I have my Parelli level one. I probably won't go any further. I got stuck having to go to free style right away. But, that being said, I did learn a lot from the home school packs (levels one and two). My family did the 'buy untrained horses for green riders'. We never have gone to a trainer or for riding lessons (I've started now). I have so many holes in my training, let's not even mention my horse's training. Watching the Parelli videos actually did show me how to get some control of my horse. It's good to some point. 
I haven't seen much of CA, the only video I have of his training is from the Road to The Horse 2006. He seemed alright. I've used some of his stuff. 
My problem with all NH is that people seem to get stuck.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

> My problem with all NH is that people seem to get stuck.


As Tiny said, you can only learn so much from a video. I don't know if the NH methods are intrinsically flawed (though some on this forum have very strong opinions about it!)


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

If you ask 10 different trainers the same question you will get 12 different answers. That is just the way it goes.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

pfft!.....I'm my own trainer, that's my story and I'm sticking to it! :lol:


----------

